# dar las uvas / Navidad



## blink05

Aprovecho la simpática frase que dijo Swift en un thread anterior...



swift said:


> "Tienen 80 minutos para resolver la prueba. No esperen a que el Espíritu Santo baje, porque les va a dar Navidad."
> 
> swift



 ...para preguntar:

¿Cómo traducirían ustedes "*les va a dar*"? 

Entendiendo que no va a ser literal, se me ocurren cosas como "vous en aurez pour jusqu'à" o, ya buscando más lejos, "il faudra attendre".(et à en croire ce que j'ai appris au collège, il faudra attendre plutôt la pentecôte ) 

En fin, agradeceré que me comenten sobre mis expresiones y que me propongan las que vengan.

Muchas gracias, y saludos.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días.

En España se dice mucho "dar las uvas" (en alusión a la tradición de Año Nuevo).

Una simple propuesta: .... *vous allez prendre racine*...


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
La proposition d'*Athos* est la plus naturelle dans ce cas.

Mais comme on part du calendrier liturgique ... il existe aussi *"en avoir pour jusqu'à la saint Glinglin"* ...qui évidement n'existe pas


----------



## Athos de Tracia

jprr said:


> Mais comme on part du calendrier liturgique ... il existe aussi *"en avoir pour jusqu'à la saint Glinglin"* ...qui évidement n'existe pas


----------



## blink05

Esto es excelente. Me alegro mucho de haberles preguntado.

Gracias por sus propuestas, y que pasen un muy buen día.

Saludos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,


Athos de Tracia said:


> En España se dice mucho "dar las uvas" (en alusión a la tradición de Año Nuevo).


Por esta zona (Alicante), cuando nos acercamos a la Noche Vieja y que _dar las uvas_ no tiene demasiado gracia pasamos a las Hogueras:
- Nos va a dar las Hogueras.

De acuerdo con la saint Glinglin.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Nanon

Nada impide que sea literal. "Vous allez vous retrouver à Noël" o, como lo sugiere blink05, "vous en aurez pour jusqu'à Noël", por muy mal que suene...


----------



## Paquita

Et n'attendez pas l"inspiration du Saint Esprit, vous y seriez encore à Noël !


----------



## swift

Paquit& said:


> Et n'attendez pas l'inspiration du Saint Esprit, vous y seriez encore à Noël !



J'aime bien celle-là.

À plus ,


swift


----------



## zaida7

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos,

estoy buscando modismos en español relativos a la comida para enseñárselos a mis alumnos, y en ningún lugar consigo encontrar una traducción para "dar las uvas" (por ejemplo, _como sigan retrasando el vuelo nos van a dar las uvas_, es decir, que se va a hacer muy tarde). ¿Cómo lo diríais en francés?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

- On va y passer le réveillon.

Attends d'autres idées.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Fervellasverzas

Hola a todos:
Yo he oído con frecuencia algo así como:
 "...sinon, on va manger / dîner ici". 
Que me corrijan los nativos si me equivoco...


----------



## jprr

...sinon *on y sera encore à* Noël ... et variantes (Saint-Sylvestre, Pâques ...)


----------



## digya12

Les plus fréquents dans le langage courant - en tout cas dans mon entourage - sont "on va y passer la nuit" ou "on va y passer le réveillon". 
Il m'arrive toutefois de m'inspirer de la chanson Cadet Rousselle ("A Pâques ou à la Trinité") et j'ai entendu aussi "on y sera encore au Jugement Dernier", ce qui donne une idée de l'infini ;-)
Aucune expression, en revanche, ne fait référence à quelque chose qui se mange - sauf, indirectement, le réveillon ! Pour le coup, on pourrait parler de la dinde aux marrons, mais en sachant que ce n'est pas une expression usuelle.


----------



## liliweb21

Bonsoir

je pensais à "on va dormir ici", "on va y passer la nuit". "Manger ici" ne me dit rien mais...


----------



## Fervellasverzas

liliweb21 said:


> Bonsoir
> 
> je pensais à "on va dormir ici", "on va y passer la nuit". "Manger ici" ne me dit rien mais...


 

Tu as sûrement raison. A mon avis, ce que j'ai entendu c'est une adaptation de "on va dormir ici", puisque je ne trouve pas sur le moteur de recherche "on va manger / dîner ici".


----------



## zaida7

Bueno, muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas. Creo que le daré las opciones a mis alumnos y que ellos me digan cuál utilizan más.


----------



## rolandbascou

Si ça continue demain on est encore là.


----------



## mjmo

Como ya te han dicho en francés se dice, en el mismo tono coloquial que "dar las uvas": "faire réveillon": por ejemplo "on ne va pas faire réveillon ici" cuando se está tardando mucho en un sitio o en algo.
Suerte


----------

